
Finger pointing won't solve the Covid-10 crisis, only collaboration will - zenoswonkyarrow
https://iai.tv/articles/blame-wars-auid-1393
======
rumanator
Finger-pointing might not stop the spread to continue further, but the world
simply cannot turn a blind eye to the responsibility that the Chinese regime
and WHO figureheads have on how a bad epidemic turned into a worse pandemic.

------
JoachimS
COVID-19 probably.

